# XML + CSV = XSL?



## Kababär (22. Sep 2016)

Hi,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit xml.transform.xslt, also der Transformation von XML Dateien mittels XSL Dateien, und frage mich, ob es möglich ist, den anderen Weg einzuschlagen.
Derzeit generiere ich Textdateien. 
Ist es auch möglich mit der generierten Textdatei plus der XML Datei die XSL Datei zu bestimmen?
Also quasi reverse engineering betreiben lassen, vollautomatisch?


----------



## Flown (22. Sep 2016)

Grenzt schon fast an machine learning und nein sowas gibts nicht voll automatisch.


----------

